# Are you all a bunch of "kids"



## Langley (Sep 21, 2003)

I have been a member of this forum for a short time.  This whole time I cannot get out of my mined how old some people are in this forum....

Are you all 25-30 or even older

OR

As I suspect maybe a bunch of 12-18 year olds....

P.S This is not criticism of the quality of posts either.


----------



## edX (Sep 22, 2003)

i'll think you'll find that both staff and membership runs the gamut from kids to old folks. we tend not to dwell too much on age as long as the intellectual quality/maturity level of the communication is ok. age is an uncontrollable variable - everyone is who they are because of how old they are. yet some who are younger are wiser than some who are older. some who are older know more than some who are smarter.  some who are...

just exactly what are you getting at anyway?


----------



## Langley (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by edX _
> *just exactly what are you getting at anyway? *



Exactly what I said...


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm young!  Too young! 

::angel::


----------



## wdw_ (Sep 22, 2003)

I turn 17 in November. Man it's weird to realize that. I still feel 13.


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm 18, and in college.
nb3004 is 19.
Ricky and Mr. K are 17.
Androo, dlloyd and UNIX X11 are 14.

You can also look at people's profiles to see their birthdays.


----------



## adambyte (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm 20. I feel like an old fart around here with all these young hoodlums running around.


----------



## Arden (Sep 22, 2003)

Go stand next to Ed.  He's in his 40's or something.


----------



## underdog (Sep 22, 2003)

Im 73, and still hanging in..WALT::ha:: ::angel::


----------



## Vard (Sep 22, 2003)

28...but I feel much younger

Later,
Eddie


----------



## callieX (Sep 22, 2003)

53 in two years it will be 20 years with a Mac

Calliex


----------



## Trip (Sep 22, 2003)

17 here.


----------



## quiksan (Sep 22, 2003)

geeez.  I'll be 25 in a month.  I usually feel young until I'm on macosx.com!


----------



## voice- (Sep 22, 2003)

18 here...


----------



## brianleahy (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm 35 -- and I'm a little stunned to learn I'm not even halfway to being oldest...


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 22, 2003)

im 19 in college as arden said and ive found that in knowing technology age doesnt make much difference.  BTW Underdog you rule


----------



## ~~NeYo~~ (Sep 22, 2003)

I'm 19


----------



## BoneFill (Sep 22, 2003)

would't it be better if you add a poll to this tread so we can know the average age of members? 

BTW I'm 25...


----------



## Trip (Sep 22, 2003)

Hey, you, el moderator of this forum: make it a poll so we can all have fun.


----------



## Browni (Sep 22, 2003)

im 16 - feel like ive been here ages!

i second the poll idea


----------



## Pardus (Sep 22, 2003)

31 but besides owning a house and having a wife and 9 year old son, i still ive the same lifestyle I did at 17 except I only get laid by one chick now and my son is like a little brother that I go skate and snowboard with? getting older doesnt mean you have to live like you think someone that age should live.


----------



## Trip (Sep 22, 2003)

When I'm 31 I'm going to own my own graphic design business, work 1 day out of 7, and skateboard around downtown California with my artificial legs.


----------



## Langley (Sep 22, 2003)

Im 24


----------



## ksv (Sep 22, 2003)

15 - I can be put in prison, yet have to right to have any influence on society for another three years. I'm a brick in the wall waiting to fall - a piece of the brainwashing machinery trying to make average persons out of everyone.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 22, 2003)

my age distance can be measured in days to apple. i don't look that old though.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 22, 2003)

Okay, here comes the poll.

So, how old are we here again?


----------



## mr. k (Sep 22, 2003)

16!  And really, don't listen to these guys - everyone around here *is* really just a bunch of kids.  But I would give some the credit for having more maturity then the average child...


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 22, 2003)

Turn 26 in 8 days.

Um...can you be a little more cryptic about your age, Gia?


----------



## habilis (Sep 22, 2003)

28, have a wife and a hilarious 3-year-old daughter. And yeah, I still feel like I'm 16. Still do the same fun stuff, crack the same jokes. I like this age. My 3-year-old is my partner in crime.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2003)

I turn 18 in 9 days.


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 22, 2003)

3rd for being 16 :-D but hey i don't act it (very often)


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 23, 2003)

26 here. Now it's going straight to 30. I remember myself saying, that ppl older than 30 are kinda old... Damn!


----------



## Decado (Sep 23, 2003)

I am 23! and i just got qualified for getting my masterdegree in ancient archeology. 160 university points. piuu. to bad the universitysystem is so slow i wont get it on paper in another 5 months or so.


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

Who knew?!


----------



## quiksan (Sep 23, 2003)

*Habilis and Pardus*:

Right on!  I'm 25 (in a month), married and have an almost 2 year old son.  
you don't have to be dead when you get older.  you said it well pardus.  And habilis - my son and I get away with murder in my house.  glad my wife's got a good sense of humor!  (she's gonna need it too, cuz another's on the way...)

I look forward to being a fun old dad.  My dad was great, but our interests very very different, and all we did together was build legos (which of course was great!).  I'm glad I'll be into playing video games with my son/kids, snowboarding, mtn biking, roller hockey, etc.  

I'll never grow up (sorry to my wife), and then when I'm too old, I'll fake senility (or maybe I won't have to) and really give the young'ns something to laugh at.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 23, 2003)

that is an interesting thought, having a generation of elderly who routinely play video games and surf the internet.


----------



## macavenger (Sep 23, 2003)

22 in a month.


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 23, 2003)

16 in 2 months.

Whoo. I would have thought that the 13-18 catagory would have dominated. Oh well.


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 23, 2003)

34. I can still beat the local high school kids in a game of one on one in basketball (I just feel PAIN the next day )


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

Mike is 15!!!
I wish I could be like you guys and act at 5 years older than my real age. 

But then again...


----------



## edX (Sep 23, 2003)

with 37 votes in right now, approximately 20% are 18 and younger, 20% are 31 and over and about 60% are between 19 and 30. seems pretty convincing to me that we're not "just a bunch of kids". at least 80% are adults.


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

Not for long. Us kids will soon overwhelm and overpower you adults! 

I'll shut up now.


----------



## MikeXpop (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trip _
> *Mike is 15!!!
> I wish I could be like you guys and act at 5 years older than my real age.
> 
> But then again... *



Who me? 

Back at mgon (now thatforum.com), there was a person named Sarge. He was by far the most responsible, nicest, kindest, most respectful member ever. We were all guessing he was in his 30's, 40's. He refused to tell us, until he left, when we learned he was 12.

Age ain't nothin' but a number.


----------



## Androo (Sep 23, 2003)

i am a kid
14  you all should kno by now!


----------



## Androo (Sep 23, 2003)

AND WHATS WITH THE LORD OF THE RINGS AVATAR THEME!?
shouldn't it be apple products?


----------



## Trip (Sep 23, 2003)

"Being grown up isn't half as fun as growing up. These are the best days of our lives" 
The Ataris


----------



## Arden (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey, what's with the second category being 13-*18*?  I've been gambling, I just opened a bank account, I'm old enough to take out a home loan, I'm old enough to buy porn and cigarettes (though I wouldn't), I can sign up for all sorts of stuff I couldn't before, and you're going to lump me in with the high-schoolers?


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes.


----------



## Dusky (Sep 24, 2003)

I'll be 25 on November 19.  Sometimes I look at myself in the mirror, and think, "That's me?"  It doesn't seem that long ago that I was a kid.


----------



## eric halfabee (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm still a kid (OK don't al agree at once).

See my sig.


----------



## pds (Sep 24, 2003)

47 years young,

oh sh!t, no 48

Damn no! 49

years young!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 25, 2003)

I have a very low screenres, pds. At what number did your age finally stabilize?  
Young ppl tend to answer on the question how old they are this way: "17! *slient* in 3 months" 
Older ppl tend to say they stopped counting at 35years


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

That's because we all want to be 25 and perfect.  I really don't care; age is just another statistic in the flowcharts of your life.


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 25, 2003)

You say that _now_.  Wait till you get older.


----------



## hulkaros (Sep 25, 2003)




----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

Believe me, when I'm 45, I'll be proud to be 45.  When it's March 28, 2055, I'll be _proud_ to be turning 70 the next day, knowing full well that many people in other countries don't even live close to that long.


----------



## Cat (Sep 26, 2003)

It's not about how long you live, but how well. Quantity doesn't matter, quality does. It's a bit like postcounts ...


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

And with me, I've got both.   ::angel::


----------



## Darkshadow (Sep 26, 2003)

Only because you have to comment on everything.  That sorta thing will get your butt kicked IRL 

I should know, I seem to make a lot of comments myself.


----------



## pds (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *I have a very low screenres, pds. At what number did your age finally stabilize?
> Young ppl tend to answer on the question how old they are this way: "17! *slient* in 3 months"
> Older ppl tend to say they stopped counting at 35years  *



yeah, nine years ago I became older than my father, bless him.

it's just that since every year a year becomes a smaller percentage of my life, so they seem to go by quicker. I still think of myself as twenty-something, but gravity keeps trying to tell me that ain't so


----------



## toast (Sep 29, 2003)

20 yrs-old, but just as dumb as 10 years ago. Voted 19-24, though.


----------



## iMan (Oct 4, 2003)

oh, I'm a kid alright at 26 

Viktor


----------

